# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  Οδηγίες Συναγερμού

## GeorgeH

Χαιρετώ.
Μήπως έχει κανείς οδηγίες προγραμματισμού
του συγκεκριμένου συναγερμού;

----------


## her

Είναι ο συναγερμός της Sigma ο mc08. Το παλιότερο μοντέλο από τον «καινούργιο» appolo. Στο site της Sigma δεν υπάρχει. Το έχω όμως σίγουρα. Το απόγευμα θα το βρω και θα το ανεβάσω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το έχω σε χαρτί... Αν ο Ηρακλής δεν τις βρει σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή, μπορώ να βρω λίγο χρόνο να τις σκανάρω και να τις ανεβάσω.

IMG_3446.jpg

----------


## GeorgeH

Ευχαριστώ παίδες. Τα βρήκα στο Google.

----------


## GeorgeH

μια που τα βρήκα, τα ανεβάζω 
για τυχόν άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους.
Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον.

συνημμένα αρχεία οδηγίες εγκατάστασης, προγραμματισμού.

----------

eliasmarousi (06-09-12), 

meteo (16-09-12)

----------


## kostas2790

καλησπέρα. Εχω ακριβώς τον ίδιο συναγεμό. Τον δουλεύω με 7 από τις 8 ζώνες που έχει, και θέλω στην ζώνη 8 να συνδέσω ένα ανιχνευτή κίνησης. Οι οδηγίες αυτές είναι για το χρήστη, και δεν λένε για τον προγραμματισμό από τον τεχνικό. Για να του προσθέσω τον ανιχνευτή κίνησης στη ζώνη 8 πώς πρέπει να τον προγραμματίσω?? Πρέπει να πληκτρολογήσω τον κωδικό τεχνικού (που λογικά θα είναι ο εργοστασιακός) και να αντιστοιχισώ κάθε ζώνη με κάποιο κωδικό που θα είναι πχ ζώνη1-(code-μαγνητική παγιδα), ζώνη2.....κλπ Ζώνη8(code-ραντάρ)?? καπως έτσι γίνεται ο προγραμματισμός?

----------


## thomasskoy

kostas2790 υπαρχει αλλο ενα ενχειριδιο του τεχνιτη.σε αυτο υπαρχουν οι οδηγιες και οι κοδικοι που ριθμιζεις το κεντρο για την καθε ζωνη που θελεις.Αν θυμαμαι καλα ο εργοστασιακος κωδικος τεχνιτη ειναι 4777 αλλα χωρις της οδηγιες μην κανεις τιποτα.συνηθως στην ζωνη 8 βαζουν την 24ωρη σηρηνα.για τις αλλες ειναι σχεδον οπως λες.

----------


## kostas2790

ok ευχαριστω  :Smile:  δεν εχω τους κωδικους, όποιος έχει το φυλλάδιο, έστω  μόνο το συγκεκριμένο σημείο με τους κωδικούς παρακαλω ας το ανεβασει....  στις μαγνητικές επαφές τις αντιστοιχώ ως άμεση ζώνη και στην 8 που θα  συνδέσω το ρανταρ, καταχωρώ τον κωδικό για ζώνη-ρανταρ....

----------


## thomasskoy

τις εχω αλλα δεν εχω scaner να τις ανεβασω.θα δω μηπως βρω καποιον φιλο να τις περασω.παντως ειναι σχεδον οι διπλασιες απο τις οδηγιες χρηστη.

----------


## ggr

Εδω ειναι οι οδηγιες εγκαταστατη αλλα πιθανον να βρεις καποιες διαφορες αναλογα με την version που ειναι το κεντρο σου.

----------


## Radiometer

έχω το ίδιο κέντρο να κάθετε, οπότε με το θέμα ευκαιρία να το αξιοποιήσιμο, ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια version είναι ?

----------


## ggr

Οι οδηγιες που ανεβασα ειναι για την τελευταια version η οποια ξεχωριζει γιατι ειναι κατασκευασμενη με υλικα smd. Οσο αφορα προηγουμενες version υπαρχουν καποιες διαφορες στον προγραμματισμο πχ διαφορετικες adresses, αλλα γενικα η φιλοσοφια ειναι περιπου η ιδια. Αν ανεβασεις καποια φωτογραφια του πινακα σου και δω ποια version  ειναι , ισως μπορεσω να βρω τις αντιστοιχες οδηγιες.

----------


## Radiometer

η  πλακέτα είναι ίδια με αυτήν που ανέβασε ο GrorgeH  μόνο το αυτοκόλλητο στο IC  διαφέρει λίγο στον κωδικός. 
Αύριο θα το δω για σιγουριά

----------


## ggr

Να προσεξεις αν εχει jumpers η αν αντι για αυτα εχει ενα μπουτον (ειναι για το reset των κωδικων)

----------


## skoy

Ηδικια μου πλακετα γραφει επανω κωδικο ΜC-08P. Μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αυτες τις οδηγιες εγκαταστασης για αυτο το μοντελο? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## tolisn

Παιδιά μήπως έχει κάποιος της οδηγίες χρήσης του πίνακα Sigma ΜC-08D.

----------


## cpapakon

Καλημερα,
σημερα εβαλα σε λειτουργεια το συναγερμο που ειχε το διαμερισμα μου αλλα δεν θελω να ηχει καθε τρεις και λιγο ενω είναι απενεργοποιημένος (όταν κάποιος μπει σε καποιο δωματιο).
Μηπως ξερετε τι θα πρεπει να κανω (αν γίνεται);

ok το βρηκα

----------


## ste4515

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα manual!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dalai

εχει κανεις σας το manual εγκαταστατη για το  mc-08 v5.0 ?
Καντε ενα κοπο  :Smile:

----------


## dmdata

> Παιδιά μήπως έχει κάποιος της οδηγίες χρήσης του πίνακα Sigma ΜC-08D.




Κι εγώ τον ίδιο έχω αλλά δεν μπορώ να αλλάξω το τηλέφωνο γιατι δεν έχω manual
Αν μπορεί κάποιος ας βοηθήσει..MC 08D

----------


## skoy

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ RESET ΤΟΥΣ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΕ mc08 ΚΑΙ ΠΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΛΕΝΞΩ ΑΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΌΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ ΝΑ ΚΑΛΕΙ?

----------


## picdev

για σιωπηλό συναγερμό, πάτα το κωδικό μετά dial και μετά Εντερ, θα ακούσεις έναν παρατεταμένο μπιπ και θα αρχίσει να παίρνει τηλέφωνο χωρίς να χτυπάει η σειρήνα

----------


## skoy

Πως ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ reset με jumpers....???

----------


## kabouras_33

καλησπερα σας!!!ενας φιλος μου εδωσε τον παλιο του συναγερμο για να τον εγκαταστησω σπιτι μου ειναι ο sigma mc08kp v.2,τοποθετησα το κεντρο και το πληκτρολογιο και τα ενωσα,καθως και τη μπαταρια και το 220ν για να κανω εναν ελεγχο να δω αν λειτουργει.διαβαζοντας και τα manual που βρηκα εδω και αλλα καταφερα να βρω οτι ο δικοσ μου συναγερμος που ειναι με jumper j1 και j2 κανει reset βγαζοντας και βαζοντας το jumper οταν ειναι υπο ταση.το εκανα και μετα οπως λενε οι οδηγιες μπηκε σε κατασταση arm!με το trouble λαμπακι αναμενο και ολες τις ζωνες.δοκιμασα λοιπον να βαλω κυριο κωδικο και κωδικο τεχνικου για την αφοπλιση χωρις αποτελεσμα εχω μονο εναν παρατεταμενο ηχο που απ οτι διαβασα ειναι σφαλματος...αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει με το τι κανω λαθος η να εχει το manual γι αυτο το συναγερμο θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων Γιωργος (kabouras_33@yahoo.gr)

----------


## drid

Στις φωτογραφίες της πρωτης δημοσίευσης υπαρχουν 4 jumpers  αλλα δεν βρίσκω στο εγχειρίδιο πως λειτουργουν. Ξέρει κάποιος τι ακριβως χρηση έχουν; Επίσης παρατήρησα οτι η θέση προγραμματισμού 30 δεν λειτουργει με τον τροπο που αναφέρει το εγχειρίδιο, οτι τιμες και να βάλω παντα γίνεται κλήση με παλμικό συστημα με πρωτόκολλο silent knight.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικα

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## takis66

> καλησπερα σας!!!ενας φιλος μου εδωσε τον παλιο του συναγερμο για να τον εγκαταστησω σπιτι μου ειναι ο sigma mc08kp v.2,τοποθετησα το κεντρο και το πληκτρολογιο και τα ενωσα,καθως και τη μπαταρια και το 220ν για να κανω εναν ελεγχο να δω αν λειτουργει.διαβαζοντας και τα manual που βρηκα εδω και αλλα καταφερα να βρω οτι ο δικοσ μου συναγερμος που ειναι με jumper j1 και j2 κανει reset βγαζοντας και βαζοντας το jumper οταν ειναι υπο ταση.το εκανα και μετα οπως λενε οι οδηγιες μπηκε σε κατασταση arm!με το trouble λαμπακι αναμενο και ολες τις ζωνες.δοκιμασα λοιπον να βαλω κυριο κωδικο και κωδικο τεχνικου για την αφοπλιση χωρις αποτελεσμα εχω μονο εναν παρατεταμενο ηχο που απ οτι διαβασα ειναι σφαλματος...αν μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει με το τι κανω λαθος η να εχει το manual γι αυτο το συναγερμο θα το εκτιμουσα ιδιαιτερα!ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων Γιωργος (kabouras_33@yahoo.gr)



το ιδιο ακριβως εχω παθει και εγω. ειχε πεσει η μπαταρια της μοναδας ειχαν κοκκινισει ολες οι ζωνες αλλαξα μπαταρια αλλα κανοντας reset me jumper δεν γινεται τιποτα. ξερει κανεις τα βηματα για σωστο reset;

----------


## vasilllis

> το ιδιο ακριβως εχω παθει και εγω. ειχε πεσει η μπαταρια της μοναδας ειχαν κοκκινισει ολες οι ζωνες αλλαξα μπαταρια αλλα κανοντας reset me jumper δεν γινεται τιποτα. ξερει κανεις τα βηματα για σωστο reset;



Δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις reset .Βγαλε μπαταρια και ρευμα για μερικα δευτ. και ξαναδοκιμασε να τα βαλεις πανω.
Αν κανεις ρεσετ ποιος θα το προγραμματισει μετα?

----------

